# SQ's equivalency



## Fruss (18 Oct 2004)

Hi, after BMQ, the army people are going to SQ..  

Is there an SQ equivalency for the Navy/Air Force??  I'm going to the Air Force (226 ATIS Tech), is there a common course for us as well??

Thanks

Frank


----------



## NavyGrunt (18 Oct 2004)

In the Navy we have NETP.......(CH)air force doesnt have an element course I dont think....Inch?Zoomie?


----------



## Inch (18 Oct 2004)

Actually, all MH aircrew and technicians do NETP as well, but there's no Air Force course that I know of. I went from basic to language school and right into MOC training in Moose Jaw. Of course there were some delays, but no AF courses to speak of. Also, for TacHel aircrew, they do LOFT which is an intro to the army, very similar to NETP for the navy.

Cheers


----------



## hiv (18 Oct 2004)

I know some of my Air Force buddies (NCMs) went off to Borden to do a "Basic Air" course or something to that effect. Basically, it was a 2 week bender where they learned about the history of the RCAF and about the types of aircraft we have today. They also came back with a lot of propaganda (Rondel stickers, etc...). I don't know if they still do this.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Oct 2004)

I went from army to air force ( AESOp) and i went straight to MOC training here in Winnipeg.


----------



## platinumfx (18 Oct 2004)

Sorry dumb question, but i just want to know what a AESOp is? Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Oct 2004)

AESOp (081) is the Airborne electronic sensor operator MOC.  We operate radar, sonars, EW eqpt, FLIR and various other systems in the sea kings and Aurora aircrafts.


----------



## Ex-Zipperhead (18 Nov 2004)

There is and AIR FORCE Indocoration course (history of the air force) it was 1 week when i took it, but it maybe 2 now.

Hey AEsop (081) are you still in Winnipeg if so i was just up there talking to you, I just finished the BEW and SAC course.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Nov 2004)

Yeah, i'm here.  Doing one more simulator run tomorow then flying next week doing low-level radar nav...........PILOT - RADAR, ARE YOU READY FOR A TURNING POINT BREIF ?  I'll never be able to get that shit outa my head !  Last big exam on monday ( meteorology) and then 2 minor exams ( comms and recce).  After that its all trainers and flights.

How was space aps ?

I never heard of this air force indoc,  I didn't do it........... You do have to endure 3 hours of it here as part of the crew duties PO.  Other than that  saddle up for when you come on BAC, the are adding 6 new exams for your course !  haha


----------



## Ex-Zipperhead (18 Nov 2004)

That's good your about done writing test, now the fun stuff starts. space apps was alright i guess, some good stuff and no test, lol

How's the CAT doing, say HI! for me will you.

Hope everyone is doing well on course.

The 6 extra exams suck by the sounds of it.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Nov 2004)

LOL...i'm not sure if "CAT" means the same for both of us...pm me and i'll fill you in on the course.......things are not going well for all !


----------



## Bert (19 Nov 2004)

The Air Force for sure doesn't have an SQ equivalent course.  Depending on your posting and if your unit is
deployable (or on Vanguard), you may find yourself on short courses and exercises.  Skills developed along
the lines of SQ may involve NCBD procedures, sentry duty, airfield security, annual C7 training, and a number
of courses geared to individual and unit deployment.  Members assigned to Wing security units may get
additional exposure and experience in airfield security.  I'm not Army but its nothing like the tactical, section 
or weapons experience a member would get on SQ.


----------

